# Kangertech mini RBA PLUS



## Lehan (11/4/16)

Hi Guys

I'm looking for a replacement RBA plus for my Subtank - i saw some posts that the RBA changed when the Toptank was introduced, either one of them will work.

Who has stock of these items? The one post seems to be loose causing the ohm's to jump around...

Thanks,


----------



## Dubz (11/4/16)

http://eciggies.co.za/RBA-COIL-Subtank-Mini?search=kangertech rba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (11/4/16)

Thank you @Dubz

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

